# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Pic too cool not to share!

## seeya205

I was sent this pic by email and thought you guys would love it!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## KristynhasBALLS

ahahah! awesome!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rdoyle

OMG I love it is that a BP??

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

What the heck would you feed that BP? Cows? Elephants? haha! Cool ad campaign!

----------


## Lupe

> What the heck would you feed that BP? Cows? Elephants? haha! Cool ad campaign!


Looks more like a boa

----------


## thedarkwolf25

> OMG I love it is that a BP??


I think that's an RTB (Red Tail Boa)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

What an awesome picture!

----------


## TessadasExotics

It is a RTB. Funny that some one would use a RTB for that pic instead of say a Burmese Python or an Anaconda. (or any of the other larger Pythonidae for that matter)

----------


## seeya205

This was a pic of the side of an actual bus!  It was to advertise the Zoo!  Don't know where it was though!

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Cool advertising!  :Good Job:

----------


## lk_holla

> Don't know where it was though!


not too good of an advertisement then was it? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Xan Powers

very cool

----------


## seeya205

> not too good of an advertisement then was it?


It would get your attention if you lived in that city!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## JLC

That's AWESOME!  Love the design and artistry that went into it!!

----------


## Dragoon

lol the only way it could be better is if the rest of the bus was painted as a rat.

----------


## montano

I am sorry to say that I couldnt view the picture. It has been mentioned that the image has been deleted. I would request Seeya to upload it once more. I am keeping my fingers crossed in this regard. Anyway judging from the reactions of others, I have the feeling that the picture is that of a red tailed boa.

----------


## TessadasExotics

Here you go

----------

